# Solution pour les micro-rayures de votre cher i-Book



## Mat_from_Asia (12 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouveau venu dans le forum, je voulais vous faire partager une astuces pour venir à bout des micro-rayures que chaque i-Book user connaît. L'idée m'est venu durant mon stage dans un centre de développement de matériaux pour l'aéronautique. Je le précise car il s'agit d'employer un produit assez spécifique.

Durant mon stage, je prépare des échantillons de superalliage que je poli et que je rends aussi réfléchissant qu'un miroir. L'idée m'est venu d'appliquer une pâte qu'on utilise pour effacer les rayures de 3 microns ou de 1 micron de ces échantillons, directement sur la coque de mon i-Book.

Résultats après 10 minutes de frottement avec un chiffon doux sur la coque de mon i-book = presque plus de rayures !!! Il est tout beau, tout blanc à nouveau.

Alors pour la pâte magique voici les références : ça s'appelle "D Paste M 3 microns" de chez STRUERS. C'est conditionné dans des seringues. Je ne sais pas si on peut les commander sur le net... 

Voici l'adresse de Stuers pour les commandes : http://www.struers.com/modules/ecommerce/

Bon nettoyage à tous !!!
Mat.


----------



## Sebang (12 Août 2003)

Ça peut être une bonne solution pour venir à bout de ces rayures. Faudra voir le prix (j'ai pas pris le temps de m'enregistrer sur le site que tu pointes) et le moyen "pratique" de s'en procurer mais ça a l'air bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci pour le conseil !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2003)

ca c'est du scoop






ils me restent plus qu'a trouvé l'ibook...


----------



## CharlesX (13 Août 2003)

Ce doit etre une pate abrasive du meme type que celle utilisee pour les ecrans de telephone mobile, non ?

Si c est la cas, on en trouve ici :
www.wexim.com et ca s appelle Displex je crois

J ai jamais essaye mais il parait que ca marche.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2003)

5  les 5 grammes de diplex... que demande le peuple ???


----------



## Mat_from_Asia (13 Août 2003)

Une petite précision concernant la pâte STRUERS, il existe différentes tailles de grains. Commencer avec le 3 microns pour enlever les rayures les plus profondes, puis utiliser le tube "1 micron" pour la finition.

Avec ces deux traitements, mon i-book est vraiment tout beau !!!


----------



## benjamin (13 Août 2003)

Je trimballe mon iBook dans mon sac depuis son achat en novembre, et il en a pris de tous les côtés. Il faudrait que j'y pense sérieusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Je vais faire un essai.


----------



## decoris (14 Août 2003)

quel est le prix d'un lifting complet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sérieux, combien?


----------



## Sir (14 Août 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> 5  les 5 grammes de diplex...:





Tu as ta reponse decus !


----------



## decoris (14 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> Tu as ta reponse decus !



c'est pas le même, et il parait qu'il en faut deux différent...

et puis il faut combien de grammes? 10 ou 1000?


----------



## Mat_from_Asia (14 Août 2003)

Détails précis de la pâte de chez STRUERS :
"DP_PASTE, M"
High performance diamond product containing monocrystalline diamond. For all purpose materialographic grinding and polishing.
Made in Denmark by STRUERS A/S

C'est vendu dans des seringues de 10g.
J'ai demandé au responsable achat de la boîte où je fais mon stage, il m'a dit que ça coûte : 15 euros les 10g !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais me faire un stock avant de partir...


----------



## Sir (14 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> Tu as ta reponse decus !


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2003)

Mat_from_Asia a dit:
			
		

> C'est vendu dans des seringues de 10g.
> J'ai demandé au responsable achat de la boîte où je fais mon stage, il m'a dit que ça coûte : 15 euros les 10g !
> 
> 
> ...



15 euros les 10 g ? bon je reste dans le traffic de pate thermique c'est plus rentable


----------



## Verbo (16 Août 2003)

Et la "cire" automobile genre polymère, qui est plus ou moins permanente, un peu comme un vernis (Je n'ai pas de noms à vous donner comme exemple), qu'on applique avec une petite éponge? Est-ce que quelqu'un a dèjà essayé?

Parce que moi je viens d'utiliser un produit nettoyant micro-abrasif pour plastiques transparent ("PLASTX") à base de polymères, mais ça n'a réussi qu'à enlever les rayure moyennes, pas les plus profondes, surtout, malheureusement, ça en a rajouté quantité de très fines autres (!)


----------



## Mat_from_Asia (16 Août 2003)

Un conseil pour tester differents types de produits.
Moi aussi j'ai ete tente par plusieurs types de pates pour enlever les rayures de mon i-Book.

Alors un conseil avant de vous attaquer a la coque de votre petit i-Book. Tester le produit sur le bloc de l'alimentation d'abord. Vous constaterez les resultats ou limiterez les degats sur une plus petite partie...


----------



## Jacen (20 Août 2003)

vous croyez que ca marche pour les powerbooks titaniums?


----------



## Onra (22 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> vous croyez que ca marche pour les powerbooks titaniums?



Non car sinon tu vas abraser ta peinture...


----------



## Onra (22 Septembre 2003)

Moi j'utilise du polish pour chrome. C'est toujours le même principe. J'en avais déjà parlé dans un forum pour iPod où le pbm se pose aussi. L'avantage c'est qu'il permet de traiter le recto et le verso de l'iPod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme toujours dans ce genre de traitement, faire bien attention à ne pas mettre de produit dans les joints de la machine. Le résultat est très satisfaisant en tout cas !


----------



## takamaka (23 Septembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'utilise du polish pour chrome.
> 
> quelle marque?


----------



## Onra (23 Septembre 2003)

Du Mirror... Son avantage c'est son faible pouvoir abrasif. Ce qui permet d'y aller tout doucement et de faire des essais sans crainte.


----------



## takamaka (23 Septembre 2003)

impec! je vais piquer le flacon de ma mère !


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2003)

Bon maintenant que l'ibook g4 est sorti , ce systeme marchera sur cet ibook ?


----------



## semac (15 Décembre 2003)

C'est un forum à destination de la ménagère de moins de 50 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heuu sans vouloir offenser les ménagères de moins de 50 ans


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2003)

Réponds sérieusement stp


----------



## takamaka (17 Décembre 2003)

à vrai dire je n'en sais rien... mais comme ils son récents, ils ne devraient pas être suffisament rayé pour que l'un de nos macusers est pris le temps de tester la solution...


----------



## Polykrate (23 Janvier 2004)

Depuis que cette solution anti-rayures a été trouvée, est-ce que quelqu'un l'a essayé sur un IBook G4 ?

Qui a fait le grand saut en commandant cette pâte miracle chez   
struers ? J'ai l'impression qu'ils ne fournissent qu'aux entreprises... ôtez-moi d'un doute


----------



## Polykrate (28 Janvier 2004)

up... question simple : est-ce que les coques des Ibook G3 et G4 sont identiques (même matière, même nuance de blanc) ???


----------



## deLphaeus (28 Janvier 2004)

Ils me semblent, mais j'en ai po sous la main ...


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2004)

Polykrate a dit:
			
		

> up... question simple : est-ce que les coques des Ibook G3 et G4 sont identiques (même matière, même nuance de blanc) ???



Je dirais plutôt non. En tout l'iBook G3/500 et l'iBook G4/800 n'ont pas le même plastique.

Pourquoi ne pas essayer les produits anti-rayures plastiques pour voitures ?


----------

